# The Sandy A...hole story



## Bob Scott

is on Nat Geo again tonight!:evil: 
I haven't been in SAR for a couple of yrs now but her name still makes my blood curdle! :evil:


----------



## ann schnerre

i guess i'm lucky to NOT have anything but ABC/CBS/NBC//FOX/CW (though i DO have SIX -count 'em-PBS channels), right?


----------



## Bob Scott

ann schnerre said:


> i guess i'm lucky to NOT have anything but ABC/CBS/NBC//FOX/CW (though i DO have SIX -count 'em-PBS channels), right?



WOW! SIX! That's kinda like being a high roller in Nebraska ain't it! :lol::lol:
:-o :-k....................#-o DAMN! :-# :-# [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## ann schnerre

oh you just wait, bob--you just wait!! 

oh--i have this picture in my mind (let me know how it works for you):

Ikon, skunk, me, your BETTER half, and you. that's all you have to work with here.

now just let your imagination run wild a little bit. keep in mind that Ike seems to kinda like things that run. and even if you fart while running, it probably won't slow him down.

just sayin'....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

....and yet there still appear to be "rising stars" who will fill in her boots so that kind of legacy will live on...........sigh...............


----------



## Carol Boche

Nancy Jocoy said:


> ....and yet there still appear to be "rising stars" who will fill in her boots so that kind of legacy will live on...........sigh...............


Absolutely agree!!!! Makes me SICK!!! And they may not be planting "evidence" but they spout a great line of BS, that is for sure. 

I have this show recorded and locked so it will not get deleted. Watch it a lot since I show it to handlers that come in for training. 

When she got out of prison a couple/few years ago, it was all over the place that she assumed a different name (if I remember correctly) and started training wheelchair assistance dogs.....something about if the person in the wheelchair went missing, the dog could find them.....

Wonder if she takes better care of her dogs than she did back then??? That makes me sick too. 

Tigers never change their stripes.......


----------



## Geoff Empey

This is her I presume? http://www.archaeology.org/online/features/dogs/index.html


----------



## Carol Boche

That would be her......


----------



## Chad Byerly

Bob, the thread's title had me picturing some kind of lewd sitting-on-the-beach story, not the scam cadaver lady. Well, it was fun anticipating what "tail" you were going to tell. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

ann schnerre said:


> oh you just wait, bob--you just wait!!
> 
> oh--i have this picture in my mind (let me know how it works for you):
> 
> Ikon, skunk, me, your BETTER half, and you. that's all you have to work with here.
> 
> now just let your imagination run wild a little bit. keep in mind that Ike seems to kinda like things that run. and even if you fart while running, it probably won't slow him down.
> 
> just sayin'....



I'm not worried about Ike or the skunk. You and my better half.....8-[8-[:-o8-[8-[....and she even knows where I sleep. :-o8-[:-o8-[:-o8-[:-o8-[


----------



## Bob Scott

Nancy Jocoy said:


> ....and yet there still appear to be "rising stars" who will fill in her boots so that kind of legacy will live on...........sigh...............



Nancy, I haven't heard. What's the scoop on the new "rising star"?

I'm not for sure but information through the SAR grapevine tells me Miz A is the founder of this dog organization.

http://www.caninetherapyprograms.com/ourstaff.htm

Anyone have any facts on it?


----------



## Jim Nash

This is a photo I found on that website you linked Bob . 

http://www.caninetherapyprograms.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=35606110

It sure looks like her . Also on the website they list the founder curiously only as Cassondra(Sandy) , with no last name . 

Wow , back at it and this time giving "services dogs" a bad name .


----------



## Bob Scott

What sort of service dog group would allow her to do this? OTHER then she is the founder of the group. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
Her married name is S. Crumrine and further checking tells me it is her! 
"Legally" she has paid her debt to society but does that overide common sense from these people?


----------



## Carol Boche

Jim Nash said:


> This is a photo I found on that website you linked Bob .
> 
> http://www.caninetherapyprograms.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=35606110
> 
> It sure looks like her . Also on the website they list the founder curiously only as Cassondra(Sandy) , with no last name .
> 
> Wow , back at it and this time giving "services dogs" a bad name .


It's totally her.....blech!!!! 

I second Bob.....why the hell do people allow her to do this??? #-o


----------



## Tammy Riley

Do you know if it is coming on again? what is the title of the show and I will set my DVR to record it.


----------



## Bob Scott

Tammy Riley said:


> Do you know if it is coming on again? what is the title of the show and I will set my DVR to record it.



Not sure when or if but I'm guessing you could check the Nat Geo schedule.


----------



## Carol Boche

It is the show The Investigators and the episode is called "Bones of Contention"


----------



## Jason Hammel

So who is this person? For those of us who have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## Carol Boche

Jason Hammel said:


> So who is this person? For those of us who have no clue what your talking about.


If you google Sandy Anderson, cadaver, Eagle, some articles come up. 

This gal was a "wonder" in the cadaver world as her and her dog could find cadaver at any place she was asked to search. 

Turns out, she was convicted of and spent time in prison for planting evidence. 

Basically, when the DNA results came back, none of what Sandy and Eagle found matched to the people that were missing. 
One of the knife blades that was found with blood and hair on it in a residence came back as matching HER DNA....

Yeah....she was a piece of work....AND, when they searched her house....they found a number of other dogs and some were in such poor condition that they had to be PTS. 
Her home was a sh*thole and there was cadaver material everywhere in her house. 

Pieces of bone found at scenes matched up like puzzle pieces with pieces found at her residence......

WHEW....don't get me started!!!


----------



## David Frost

And --- people wonder why recognized certifications are important. Why the police are not always eager for "self-deployed" assistance. Why there needs to be a standardized certification program. 

DFrost


----------

